# hükümetin algısı



## misi2991

Merhaba,

Aşağıdaki cümlede geçen "Erdoğan hükümetinin algısı" ifadesinden ne anlıyorsunuz?


> Bu yangınlar, Türkiye’nin ekonomisine ve Erdoğan hükümetinin algısına yöneltilmiş bir terör saldırısından ibarettir.


Kaynak: İçimizdeki mankurtların fitne ateşine dikkat…


----------



## alibey71

Ne yazanda, ne yazılan fikirde, ne de fikrin zikrinde meymenet olmayınca, ne söylendiğini anlamak da çok zor oluyor tabii. Bu yangınların, insanların Türkiye ekonomisine ve Erdoğan hükümetine dair fikirlerini olumsuz şekilde etkilemek amacıyla kasten çıkarıldığını iddia ediyor zat!


----------



## misi2991

Bu ifade muğlak bir ifade, değil mi? Çünkü ben iki farklı şekilde anlıyorum. İlki, Erdoğan hükümetinin kamuoyu nezdindeki algısı, ikincisi de Erdoğan hükümetinin yarattığı algı.


----------



## alibey71

misi2991 said:


> Bu ifade muğlak bir ifade, değil mi? Çünkü ben iki farklı şekilde anlıyorum. İlki, Erdoğan hükümetinin kamuoyu nezdindeki algısı, ikincisi de Erdoğan hükümetinin yarattığı algı.


Muğlaktan da öte kötü bir Türkçe bu. İlkini kastediyor ama pekâlâ ikincisi de anlaşılabilir.


----------



## shafaq

misi2991 said:


> Bu ifade muğlak bir ifade, değil mi? Çünkü ben iki farklı şekilde anlıyorum. İlki, Erdoğan hükümetinin kamuoyu nezdindeki algısı, ikincisi de Erdoğan hükümetinin yarattığı algı.


İkisi arasında nasıl bir fark olduğunu düşünüyorsunuz ki...?


----------



## misi2991

shafaq said:


> İkisi arasında nasıl bir fark olduğunu düşünüyorsunuz ki...?


İlkinden insanların hükümete dair görüşlerini anlıyorum, ikincisinden de hükümetin bir nevi toplum mühendisliği yapmasını.


----------



## shafaq

misi2991 said:


> ", ikincisinden de hükümetin bir nevi toplum mühendisliği yapmasını."



Böyle ilgisiz bir anlama ulaşabilmek için çok zorlanmış olmalısınız... 

Algı denen şey X'in Y üzerinde bıraktığı izlenimdir, kendi elinde tuttuğu bir şey değildir... 
Ve bu ALGInın faili X değil Y'dir.
Tıpkı gölge gibi... Kişinin gölgesi her zaman başkalarının üzerine düşer... Kendi gölgesinde gölgelenen birini hiç duymadım.... Amma niye olmasın değil mi...?


----------



## misi2991

shafaq said:


> Böyle ilgisiz bir anlama ulaşabilmek için çok zorlanmış olmalısınız...
> 
> Algı denen şey X'in Y üzerinde bıraktığı izlenimdir, kendi elinde tuttuğu bir şey değildir...
> Ve bu ALGInın faili X değil Y'dir.
> Tıpkı gölge gibi... Kişinin gölgesi her zaman başkalarının üzerine düşer... Kendi gölgesinde gölgelenen birini hiç duymadım.... Amma niye olmasın değil mi...?


Maalesef ne demek istediğinizi anlamadım. Toplum mühendisliği meselesine gelince, eğer bir hükümet örneğin sürekli pembe tablo çizip kendine müzahir bir algı oluşturmaya çalışıyorsa, buna "hükümetin algısı" denir, en azından Türkiye'de popüler siyasi dilde böyle deniyor.


----------



## shafaq

misi2991 said:


> Maalesef ne demek istediğinizi anlamadım. Toplum mühendisliği meselesine gelince, eğer bir hükümet örneğin sürekli pembe tablo çizip kendine müzahir bir algı oluşturmaya çalışıyorsa, buna "hükümetin algısı" denir, en azından Türkiye'de popüler siyasi dilde böyle deniyor.


"Toplum mühendisliği" nin Türkçesi "toplum mühendisliği"dir, "algı" değil. Algı ise yukarıda bahsettiğim şeydir. Yine de zevklerle renkler tartışılmaz. Siz, ben öyle olsun istiyorum diyorsanız sizin için öyledir. 
Bir cümleyi siyasi gözlüklerle yorumlayacaksak; o zaman o cümleyi 
"hükümet kendini halka sevdirmek adına yangınları kendisi çıkarıyor" şeklinde bile anlayabiliriz...   
Kim karışır bizim zevkimize...


----------



## misi2991

shafaq said:


> "Toplum mühendisliği" nin Türkçesi "toplum mühendisliği"dir, "algı" değil. Algı ise yukarıda bahsettiğim şeydir. Yine de zevklerle renkler tartışılmaz. Siz, ben öyle olsun istiyorum diyorsanız sizin için öyledir.
> Bir cümleyi siyasi gözlüklerle yorumlayacaksak; o zaman o cümleyi
> "hükümet kendini halka sevdirmek adına yangınları kendisi çıkarıyor" şeklinde bile anlayabiliriz...
> Kim karışır bizim zevkimize...


Şimdi anladım sizi. Siz haklısız.


----------

